# katulad



## Qcumber

1) Hindî masaráp ang pansít ni Ana katúlad ng [nang] pansít ni Berta.
= Ana's noodles are not good like Berta's.

2) Hindî kasinsaráp ang pansít ni Ana ng [nang] pansít ni Berta.
= Ana's noodles aren't as good as Berta's.

Provided these two sentences are correct, which I aren't sure at all, how can I translate the following?

3) Ana's noodles aren't good like yours.
[?] Hindî masaráp ang pansít ni Ana katúlad ng sa iyó.

4) Ana's noodles aren't as good as yours.
[?] hindî kasinsaráp ang pansít ni Ana ng sa iyó.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> 1) Hindî masaráp ang pansít ni Ana katúlad ng [nang] pansít ni Berta.
> = Ana's noodles are not good like Berta's.
> 
> 2) Hindî kasinsaráp ang pansít ni Ana ng [nang] pansít ni Berta.
> = Ana's noodles aren't as good as Berta's.
> 
> Provided these two sentences are correct, which I aren't sure at all, how can I translate the following?
> 
> 3) Ana's noodles aren't good like yours.
> [?] Hindî masaráp ang pansít ni Ana katúlad ng sa iyó.
> 
> 4) Ana's noodles aren't as good as yours.
> [?] hindî kasinsaráp ang pansít ni Ana ng sa iyó.


 
This is how I would say it: 

3) Hindi masarap ang pansit ni Ana, di gaya ng sayo. (formal)

4) Mas masarap kang magluto ng pansit kaysa kay Ana. (colloquial)

But let's wait for the others' response.


----------



## Qcumber

Maráming salámat, Ffrancis, at Maligáyang Paskó. 


Possibly, using the comparative structure involved two problems at the same time.
My main problem is the translation of *that of*.
For instance, if I write 

*katúlad ng báhay ni José* = like the house of Jose > like Jose's house

what happens if I want to replace _báhay_ by a pronoun? i.e. how can I translate "like that of Jose"?

1) katúlad ng Ø ni José
2) katúlad niyá ni José
3) katúlad nitó ni José
4) katúlad ng kay José


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> Maráming salámat, Ffrancis, at Maligáyang Paskó.
> 
> 
> Possibly, using the comparative structure involved two problems at the same time.
> My main problem is the translation of *that of*.
> For instance, if I write
> 
> *katúlad ng báhay ni José* = like the house of Jose > like Jose's house
> 
> what happens if I want to replace _báhay_ by a pronoun? i.e. how can I translate "like that of Jose"?
> 
> 1) katúlad ng Ø ni José
> 2) katúlad niyá ni José
> 3) katúlad nitó ni José
> 4) katúlad ng kay José sounds formal


 
colloquial: katulad *nung* kay José


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> colloquial: katulad *nung* kay José


Interesting this use of _kay_.
Yes, I know _nung_ for _nang_ (officially spelt _ng_). It corresponds to colloquial _yung _= official _ang_.
By the way, what corresponds to_ kay_ in the _yung, nung_ system?


----------

